# Just took my CPC exam. Need Help..



## ShannonMB (Nov 12, 2011)

I just took my CPC exam and I am looking into doing part-time work from. I am looking for website to get me started... If anyone can help that would be great....


----------



## twizzle (Nov 12, 2011)

*CPC exam*

Part-time work from ?


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Nov 13, 2011)

You know the answer to that wassock. lol
It's going to be "Home".

How much experience do you have ShannonMB?


----------



## ShannonMB (Nov 13, 2011)

A little over a year.


----------

